# Servicing Kranzle K7/120 - What's the Process?



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Morning all!

Due to purchase a Kranzle finally. I would like to service it for piece of mind.

What's the process, would just am oil service surfice? Plus seal kit?

Or do I need to do a whole pump service kit. £66ish

Lastly can you only get the kits direct from Kranzle?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

I was wondering that myself. Have had my Kranzle a couple of years now and have changed the oil just the once. Was wondering if I should get someone to give it a proper 'seeing to'; a kind of precautionary service.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm sure I read that Autobrite Direct can service your Kranzle or can provide the necessary parts to DIY.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

How old is it?

If it's under 5 I would just change the oil every 20hrs or so.

If it starts to under-perform (doesnt hold pressure, doesnt make max pressure, leaks, etc.) then I would do the seals.


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Less than 5years. Think I'm just going to stop the oil.

Thinks its turned white. :-S do you have to change the seal?


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

craigblues said:


> Less than 5years. Think I'm just going to stop the oil.
> 
> Thinks its turned white. :-S do you have to change the seal?


I know white oil means water+oil, but in my experience, the oil goes a milky/gold colour even when new! (maybe my bad luck!) Certainly hasnt harmed my K10 though.


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Apparently been going white since new aswell.


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Yes my Kranzle's oil turned white literally 10 minutes after changing the oil!


----------



## wildwash (Nov 2, 2011)

When you change the oil unless you use some flushing oil there is still some old oil tucked inside the bearings and edges of the reservoir and this can make your new oil go milky if the old oil was emulsified.. I often use a car engine oil flush and just use a little bit as its smaller than a car engine, lasts for ages and gives a better oil change.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Milky oil in a Kranzle is nothing to worry about...Oil is only there for cooling purposes..Not for lubrication. The milkyness comes from condensation bulid up within the cast housing that the oil sits in. 
I had mine serviced 6 months ago, after 4 yrs. Seals were in perfect condition and all it needed was an oil change. 

Steve


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

How often do you guys service the oil?


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

craigblues said:


> How often do you guys service the oil?


It's usually done on an hourly basis (50hrs use).

I change mine every 6 months just to be safe (1 hour a week use).

:thumb:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

The manual says change it after something like 50 hours then it never needs done again unless it's excessively milky.

As mentioned I understand it's sole purose is cooling so it really should not need another change. I did my change this summer - a word of caution don't use a spanner and stand in the firing line when undoing the drain plug. I was was fine using a ratchet but it popped out with a bit of pressure behind it!


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Bero said:


> The manual says change it after something like 50 hours then it never needs done again unless it's excessively milky.
> 
> As mentioned I understand it's sole purose is cooling so it really should not need another change. I did my change this summer - a word of caution don't use a spanner and stand in the firing line when undoing the drain plug. I was was fine using a ratchet but it popped out with a bit of pressure behind it!


I'm guessing you didn't remove the top oil filler bolt first.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

craigblues said:


> I'm guessing you didn't remove the top oil filler bolt first.


I have to admit the first time I changed the oil I didnt do this and ended up wearing the oil (as did the rest of the garage! :lol

Live and learn eh?! :thumb:


----------



## Autokleen (Jun 14, 2007)

Just got mine back yesterday after the pump seemingly seized up. I bought in 2008 bit it has had less than 2hrs work! I needed the week to clean a customers car and no water. Motor worked fine though. I was landed right in it! Anyway 3 hours labour plus 69 euros lighter they say it is working again fine although I have not had a chance to test it yet. From what I could understand they said it needed cleaning bit I couldn't undertand the woman very well to know for sure as she was spanish. The oil is new in it though. The water is very hard here in this part of spain so I wonder if it just got bunged up due to sheer lack of use. Can that happen to them, anybody else had something simular?


----------



## Zorrocooldude (Jun 15, 2012)

kranzle can service it for £50 they are based in southend on sea in essex


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

i contacted kranzle direct about a few question and got there main engineer to chat too and the oil being milky is the way it works :thumb:


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

M4D YN said:


> i contacted kranzle direct about a few question and got there main engineer to chat too and the oil being milky is the way it works :thumb:


So its meant to be milky.

I have read quite a few times that the oil is not like a car it doesn't lubricate its just to cool therefore doesn't matter if it turns white (if a little water mixes with it) I think anyhow.


----------



## unky_paul (Jul 29, 2010)

*Oil lubricates too !!*

The Kranzle 7 & 10/120 machines need 250ml of 15W40 motor oil, approx. every 50 hrs is a sensible length of time to leave between changes. The oil is far more important for lubrication than for cooling, its needed to keep the transmission running smoothly.
The design of the pump means that these machines often have milky oil and as has been mentioned elsewhere, its nothing to get too concerned about.
If you think about it, finding a lot of pressure in the oil chamber means that the oil seals are definitely not leaking - the pressure would push past them.
Carefully unscrew the fill bung on the top of the machine to let any pressure out before removing the drain bung underneath. A flushing solution or even some diesel will get rid of most of the old oil.


----------



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

Oil in my K10 is gone milky but is leaking(a bit). my guess is I need to replace seals? It leaks where brass section joins other metal part


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Used my K7 about 3 times a week for the last 8 years, I've changed the oil 3 times in that period and the oil will go milky (normal). I also remove the 6 bolts on the front and check the pistons by compressing the springs and blowing clean. Other than that check the O rings and that's about it, wouldn't pay someone to do the above tbh.


----------



## Autokleen (Jun 14, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> Used my K7 about 3 times a week for the last 8 years, I've changed the oil 3 times in that period and the oil will go milky (normal). I also remove the 6 bolts on the front and check the pistons by compressing the springs and blowing clean. Other than that check the O rings and that's about it, wouldn't pay someone to do the above tbh.


Neither would I but my pump had seized up so no choice.


----------



## unky_paul (Jul 29, 2010)

All Kranzle pumps have drainage ports where the brass pump head joins the aluminium oil housing. If either oil or water seals are leaking, it will drip oil/water from here so you know you need to fit new ones.
There are also small drainage holes underneath the motor. If oil leaks from these holes, then the oil seal between the motor and transmission housing is leaking. 
This is a major strip down and can be a bugger - the shoulder bearing needs to come out of the oil housing. Its a job best left to someone who is used to doing it.
Dont ignore it if you see this - oil in the motor windings will end up as a burnt out motor, not cheap !


----------

